# Resistor color code chart



## Robert (Jun 15, 2020)

Just had one of these made up for my workbench,  is this something anyone else might be interested in?

This one is 24x36" poster size so might be a bit tricky to ship internationally but it could be scaled down to a 4x6" sticker...


----------



## CodyTheWizard (Jun 15, 2020)

I think a sticker would be cool. I'm not sure I'd buy a full poster, then again I don't actually have workbench. If I did maybe I'd think otherwise.


----------



## Barry (Jun 15, 2020)

Would be nice to have a capacitor table to go with it


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, I'd get one


----------



## Knotty Pine (Jun 16, 2020)

I’d rock that poster!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 17, 2020)

I bet Chuck knows them all by heart ^^


----------



## TheSin (Jun 17, 2020)

Im lazy so I use this website, love it!






						Resistor Calculator
					

This resistor calculator converts the ohm value and tolerance based on resistor color codes and determines the resistances of resistors in parallel or series.




					www.calculator.net


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> I bet Chuck knows them all by heart ^^


Uh huh.  I still verify with a DMM sometimes...


----------



## Barry (Jun 22, 2020)

I 





Bobbyd67 said:


> I bet Chuck knows them all by heart ^^


took an electro-mechanical course my senior year of high school (1974) memorizing them was required back then, but since I didn't pursue electronics, I'd long forgotten them when I got into pedals


----------

